# Weird things your kid have brought to bed



## Mirta (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, I know my son can't be the only one who brings weird things to bed with them at night and will NOT go to sleep unless he is holding them. Last night it was a cough drop bag that actually only had hard candies in it (DH had been swapping him hard candies for the cough drops earlier in the night). luckily DS doesn't appear to realize they are eatable and all he wanted to do was take them out of the bag and put them back in and then take them back out again and eventually take the wrappers off and have me put them back on, then proceed to put take them off again put everything in the bag and put it back again. He had a fit when I sealed the bag (ziplock) and turned out the light insisting it was time to nurse.. he shook the bag in frustration and then still clutching the bag nursed to sleep.

In the past he had also brought baby proofing items (the round things that go around the cords for the venetian blinds), empty pill bottles, blocks, and he tried to bring a pen.. I'm sure there have been more but my brain is blanking..It's always interesting when he is trying to nurse while holding onto three items and suddenly gets upset because he lost a piece, so I have to go fishing in the bed for it and he is certain I have the item because I am trying to take it away from him!







Ahh the joy of toddler logic..but I love his goofy self!









So what sort of weird things have your kids brought to bed with them??


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I once rolled over at 3 a.m. onto a frying pan. (No my 2 year old is not trying to cook me) She has also brought to bed: stapler, bouncy ball, balloon (then she got mad because the balloon would not stay in bed) numerous books, mirror, and my personal favorite; lipstick (it had melted overnight and was a MESS in the morning. She brings these things to bed after I go to bed early on Friday and Saturday nights (I am a paramedic and an RN so on weekends I work weird night hours so I go to bed earlier) I just wonder why Dh has not stopped her, I guess he thinks it is funny.







:


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

My oldest DD used to bring really weird things to bed. Around 1yo, she really got attached to oranges and had to have one with her at all times, even in bed. When visiting my mother she, horror of horrors, had no stock of oranges, but had a basket full of onions. So DD carried an onion everywhere even in bed. She's brought balloons, silverware, random laundry items, hard toys, spice jars. She would brink cooking pots full of something, like wooden food. She "normaled" out a little since then, but now DD2 is picking up the slack. I recently woke up with a spoon stuck to my body.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine don't bring anything too crazy to bed, but one likes to sleep hugging her sippy cup (water) and the other can often be found wearing a tutu over her jammies, and one night a tutu and an old outgrown winter coat.


----------



## littlehoneybee (Jun 20, 2005)

DS has taken bowels, whisks, shoes, hats, pantyliners, those plastic eggs, trains, bath toys, sippy cup with water. He still likes to sleep with trains.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramama* 
My oldest DD used to bring really weird things to bed. Around 1yo, she really got attached to oranges and had to have one with her at all times, even in bed. When visiting my mother she, horror of horrors, had no stock of oranges, but had a basket full of onions. So DD carried an onion everywhere even in bed. She's brought balloons, silverware, random laundry items, hard toys, spice jars. She would brink cooking pots full of something, like wooden food. She "normaled" out a little since then, but now DD2 is picking up the slack. I recently woke up with a spoon stuck to my body.

Mmmmmm, I bet the bed smelled nice after the onions were there!


----------



## eli's mama (Jan 8, 2005)

My then 2.5 yo brought his new bike into the bedroom and was very upset that he could only sleep NEAR it, and not on it. Also, pie plates (the mini kind about 6 of them) pictures, books, once he insisted on sleeping in his fathers work shirt over his jammies, i was panicked all night thinking it was going to strangle him. that's about it.


----------



## mamaGG (Aug 16, 2008)

my nine month old has brought remote control, telephone (she loves buttons), water bottles, linking toys, balls, her boot - whatever thing she happens to be in love with before she goes to bed. Thanks for the thread...I needed the smiles after many nights of sleep deprivation! It's good to remember how danged cute they are!


----------



## vanislemama (Jan 5, 2008)

Interesting! My 2.5 year old often insists on taking a bar of soap to bed. She also carried one around for a month or so around age 2. Toddlers are very strange creatures.


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a really cute picture of DD sleeping next to her open book.

She's brought play food to bed. I have another picture of her cuddling an ear of corn.

Her real obsession is water bottles. Not like baby bottles filled with water, but the bottle I carry my water in. She snuggles right up to it. This started during night weaning. Good to know I was so easily replaced. lol


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

A little OT, but Eloisa really likes to be holding food in her fingers whilst in her carseat. Generally a cookie, cracker, cheerio or breadstick. She sometimes eats it, but it also seems to be a sort of a security for her to sleep. We went U-pick blueberry picking once and Eloisa insisted on holding a blueberry in her little fingers for the ride home. She pitches a fit if I try to take anything away from her before she is completly asleep.

Usually she wants her stuffed bunny or puppy, but she sometimes insists on clutching other odd things. Toy cars and trains, books, toothbrush, she would bring her shoes to bed with her, but I have a very strict rule about no shoes in the bed.

Eloisa once got really attached to an onion also. But didn't try to bring it to bed with her, thankfully.


----------



## jennert (Oct 22, 2008)

my son insists on bringing the tea kettle to bed with us. for about a week now.

he is attatched to pears. he reads stories to them. and they must be present for the bedtime story. it's too bad pears aren't sturdier!


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaGG* 
my nine month old has brought remote control, telephone (she loves buttons), water bottles, linking toys, balls, her boot - whatever thing she happens to be in love with before she goes to bed. Thanks for the thread...I needed the smiles after many nights of sleep deprivation! It's good to remember how danged cute they are!

My 3-yo DD likes to wear her shoes to bed. And she's recently developed a fondness for a certain Thomas the Tank Engine (or as she says, "Thomas the Tank-and-Jim") book that has buttons that play music when pushed. You roll over on that in the middle of the night and suddenly there's alarm clocks ringing, trains whistling and parade-horns blowing.









MamaGG: your little one was born on my birthday!







:

ETA: my oldest son, who's now 11, used to bring Hot Wheels into bed when he was 3... by the double-handful. I would find six or seven every time I made the bed. Always different ones.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

My niece, 2 1/2, was given a Christmas tree ornament by the Santa at the mall. SHe said she was going to give it to my DS (her own idea). SHe's still saying that...but she's also taken it to bed with her every night since she got it!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Lego Darth Vader. Darth Vader needs love.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlehoneybee* 
DS has taken *bowels*, whisks, shoes, hats, pantyliners, those plastic eggs, trains, bath toys, sippy cup with water.











That's quite a feat there


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I should add, DS has tried to bring all manner of things to bed, but I've always discouraged hard objects because I worried he'd roll over on it and wake up. We have a history of difficult sleep, so I didn't/don't need anything to make it worse!


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Lately it's been bunches of bananas. They also end up in the bathroom.


----------



## Lily81 (Dec 18, 2008)

taken to bed coloring, a plastic camara, pens, hard toys, mini books, magizines, playdough...the list goes on lol!

__________________________________________________ _______________
Doyle Vernon Rockwell
August 9,2005 12:04pm 8lbs 19 1/2 inches long OFC 33cm
maconium asperation.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Is it bad that I'm almost crying I'm laughing so hard internally while trying not to wake DD who is sleeping in a wrap on me?


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

when dd1 was about 3 (now she'll be 8














she went through a stint of wearing a pair of hand-me-down tap shoes to bed for at least 2 weeks, maybe longer and at regular intermintent times for months beyond , she used to have me tie them on her feet with scraps of ribbon and flannel and she'd wear them to bed.
dh would wake all whiny and achy saying 'you try sleeping with tap shoes in your back'








dude... don't even go there







, how about 20 teeth hangin on your nipples










cereal boxes, empty hamster water bottles (yes you read that correctly) matchbox, cds, vhs tapes, HUGE pop-up books with pockets that hold little treasures that fall out all night, geodes... cracked and broken geodes,
measuring spoons, gee the list goes on


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My 4 year old has so much junk she brings to bed with her that she can hardly FIT in the bed. Some nights I have to sneak in there after she's soundly asleep, and move all the stuff over and help her get comfortable, because she falls asleep half off the bed, trying not to disturb all her stuff. I think right now she has a rubber lizard, a whole collection of rubber snakes, a bear, a few pictures she drew, a pencil, a flashlight, a bunch of books, a piggy bank full of coins, some costume jewelry, a cardboard box full of little wooden blocks, half a dozen baby doll blankets, an extra pillowcase, her sunglasses, a Burt's Bees lip balm, a sippie full of water, a little purse full of seashells, and at least a dozen other things I can't recall right now. It's too the point now where DH and I are thinking of instituting a rule-- one extra blanket, one drink, one stuffed friend, and ONE other item allowed in the bed, and that's it. DD is going to FREAK, but the situation as it stands is ridiculous.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I love this thread!

I really wish I would have written down all the things DS brought into bed over the past year or so.

He goes thru these phases where he "I needs it to go to sleep please" We co-sleep and DH and I just shake our heads.

Various kitchen tools like whisks and spaltulas
Ice packs, both cold and thawed
his "Smelly" which is a foam core to a bolster pillow. It isn't dirty but it does have a distinct rubber smell.
Old hats

More normal stuff:

A herd of stuffed animals. I counted 14 one night. DH commented if someone looked in our window, we would look like an ET (the movie scene in the closet) bed, all animals with creatures (human and feline) peeking out from the bottom.

Trains. My goodness, the trains. Little wooden Thomas and ALL his friends.

Cars and trucks. I avoided the 3 foot long firetruck in bed by telling DS fire trucks can't drive up stairs.

He would wear his shoes if I let him. This is where I draw the line. When he sleeps in his own bed, fine but I will not allow shoes in our bed.


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

So, compared to the lists here, this may not be so funny, but here goes . . .

one Christmas a few years ago, my daughter (about 2 at the time) was fascinated with nativities. So, we got her one and she played with that thing non-stop. Animals, wisemen, Mary and Joseph and baby Jesus were everywhere in our house. So, one night I roll over onto something that firmly and sharply jabs my rear. Waking in some what of a panic, I pull baby Jesus from my you know what. Yes - it was quite a moment to have that experience with baby Jesus!

I've since made a rule of well surveying the bed before I crawl in . . .


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

I forgot to add to my previous post that once she got really REALLY attached to an empty plastic vaseline jar.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
.......I think right now she has a rubber lizard, a whole collection of rubber snakes, a bear, a few pictures she drew, a pencil, a flashlight, *a bunch of books*, a piggy bank full of coins, some *costume jewelry*, a cardboard box full of *little wooden blocks*, half a dozen baby doll blankets, an extra pillowcase, her *sunglasses*, a *Burt's Bees lip balm*, a sippie full of water, a *little purse* full of seashells, and at least a dozen other things I can't recall right now. .......the situation as it stands is ridiculous.

That's a lot in the bed all at once! My DD has also brought to bed the above items that are bolded, but not all at once. Besides wooden trains and books and stuffed animals, it's usually just one really odd item at a time.

It's funny, she plays with dolls and Barbies, but it's the trains and cars that she wants to bring to bed with her.








Aaahh, the toddler brain.









Last night she really wanted to wear a string of beads to bed, but I refused to risk the potential strangulation of my LO. Sorry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LovinLiviLou* 
So, compared to the lists here, this may not be so funny, but here goes . . .

one Christmas a few years ago, my daughter (about 2 at the time) was fascinated with nativities. So, we got her one and she played with that thing non-stop. Animals, wisemen, Mary and Joseph and baby Jesus were everywhere in our house. So, one night I roll over onto something that firmly and sharply jabs my rear. Waking in some what of a panic, I pull baby Jesus from my you know what. Yes - it was quite a moment to have that experience with baby Jesus!

I've since made a rule of well surveying the bed before I crawl in . . .

Are you Kidding, LovinLiviLou, this story is hilarious!







:


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Right now, DD is asleep with a rather large stuffed bear (which is pretty normal), a blue paper lightsaber that Big Bubba drew and cut out for her, a white paper wrench that I drew and Bubba cut out for her, a rattle spider that actually belongs to Baby, who's sleeping next to her (clutching HIS lovey - a plush-and-satin blanket with a reindeer head), and a stuffed, 15" tall Kung Fu Panda. Plus the sippy cup, which she keeps stashed under her pillow.

She's also insisted on having a pink butterfly blanket and a large Disney Princess throw-blanket crumpled up next to her, _and_ the Boppy.

While most of this isn't exactly unusual, I am just wondering where I am going to be sleeping tonight. There doesn't seem to be anymore room in there!!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

My sister used to babysit a little boy who always slept with a golf tee.

DS tends not to bring too much to bed for some reason.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

My 3.5 yr old ds is currently asleep with a hard plastic How the Grinch Stole Christmas tree ornament


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

DD brought Thomas The Tank Engine toy with her to bed once, pens, crayons, books, kitchen items, etc The one that made me laugh though was when she tried to bring her table and chairs into bed with her or the baby bouncer or her stroller or her camping chair.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

This reminds me of the (completely unAP) book by Beverly Cleary "Janet's Thingamagigs"

Luckily, DS isn't quite old enough for this kind of stuff yet!


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

My DH and I have gotten into the habit of checking our bed before going to sleep, we've laid down on Ninja Turtles, Light Sabers, Lego's, crackers or cereal crumbs, that was while co-sleeping. Since sleeping in their own beds, my oldest used to sleep with a CD case of his favorite cd or a vhs of Blue's Clues. My second son liked to sleep with plastic swords and his Knight's helmet. My third son likes to sleep with his cup, or my slipper, big fuzzy kind. It will be interesting so see what DD comes up with when she's older.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

her shoes, her sister's shoes, her Elmo halloween bucket, two dresses on hangers...last night it was actually 2 dresses on hangers AND the halloween bucket! lol that's an armful.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

My friend's LO once went to bed with a bunch of cars. When she went to check on him he was sound asleep with 7 cars IN his pj bottoms.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

DD went through a phase like that. She had 5 or 6 little board books she would bring to bed, a stack of bowls, markers, crayons, stuffed animals, I think there were more. Grandma put a stop to the bowls, though, when DD went to stay with her for a month, there just wasn't enough room in the bed.


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

The box from the beer..............







:

Seriously. It was in bed with him for over a week. 3yr old ds said it was a space helmet. Gotta love the imagination but we have tons of boxes, why the beer box?

Lots of strange things come to bed but this was the most odd ever.

~L.


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

DS enjoys putting things on before going to bed. He wears his dragon costume several hours a day since halloween, and all but once I've been able to get him to take it off for bed. He also has a knight helmet that he tried to sleep in once, and lays claim to every hat my husband brings home, and usually tries to sleep in them too. Other than that he hasn't come up with much that's unusual. Last night he got mad at me when I removed his plate from lunch from his bed. The only other "odd" thing is DDs piggy bank. He calls it "little pig" and carries it around like a baby a lot.
He went through a period of about a month where he would wake up every night screaming that he was hungry. Sometimes I'd give up and go make him a peanut butter sandwich. He never actually wanted to eat it, he'd just lay back down in bed and fall asleep with it in his hand. Heaven help me if I tried to take it from him before he was asleep.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

DS is napping right now and in bed with him is:
A catchers mask (I'm talking about a full on helmet with face mask!)
Shin guards
baseball glove
baseball
bat
4 stuffed animals
a toy stethescope
a firetruck
toy helicopter

I had to talk him out of taking a batting helmet and his set of bases.

I never know what he is going to take.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Lego Darth Vader. Darth Vader needs love.

lol.... my 2 youngest sons often bring their Star Wars galactic figures to bed with us.... nothing like rolling over onto Chewbaca


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amj'smommy* 
lol.... my 2 youngest sons often bring their Star Wars galactic figures to bed with us.... nothing like rolling over onto Chewbaca









In our house, _I'm_ the one who brings Chewbaca to bed. But the girls refer to him as "Daddy."


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

After waking up to doll fingers poking me in various places one too many times, I implimented the "only soft babies in bed" rule. She does pretty good with it and it's been a rule so long, she doesn't even protest. All she is allowed to bring to bed is soft babies (stuffed animals), doll blankets, a sippy (of water), and books that get placed on the headboard after we read them.

Now, if she's in her OWN bed, I don't give a [email protected] what she brings to bed with her. It's pretty much the same things though. Occasionally there will be a "hard baby" in her bed.


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

Surprisingly enough, none of my DC ever brought anything unusual too bed. But I have very clear memories of sleeping with books instead of stuffed animals. It was all about the texture, cool and smooth. Even well into my teens, but by then I called it 'falling asleep reading'.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits & Gravy* 
DS is napping right now and in bed with him is:
A catchers mask (I'm talking about a full on helmet with face mask!)
Shin guards
baseball glove
baseball
bat

I do believe that DD had most of those in bed with her last night... She's 10 BTW so I can't promise it will end soon. She got the glove and ball for her birthday and the rest for Christmas.

When she was much younger, she has fallen asleep with:
Recorder and sheet music
Spoons
A Sponge (one and it _had_ to be yellow!)
Her dad's ratty old t-shirt
One of my good shirts
An atlas
And my favourite of them all...

A gold mining pan she found in my dad's garage.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramama* 
In our house, _I'm_ the one who brings Chewbaca to bed. But the girls refer to him as "Daddy."


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

laughup

DD's still little so nothing terribly weird yet. Lots of frozen teething toys, which give quite a shock when rolled over onto with bare skin. And lately, socks and hats. She's obsessed with them, though absolutely refuses to wear them even when it's freezing outside







Right now, she's sleeping next to DH, holding one of my socks. It's fuzzy with a little elephant head on it which she loves!


----------

